# How many of you on the site do any fishing?



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

I thought you might want to see these...........


























Copyrighted.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice fish! What is it?


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Both of those fish are red drum,,,like these. Some people call them redfish....


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I fish almost every day there is no ice. I love fishing!

nice fish in the pics. I have never caught a redfish but hear they can give you a bit of a tug back.

RCG


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes Sir,,,,the big ones pull pretty hard on 30lb tackle!


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Nice catch there, Capt...the fish ain't bad, either. :smt082

KG


----------



## sulphurboy (Nov 16, 2010)

*Captain from SW Louisiana*

The fishing is great here captain. Birds working, lots of bait herded up and getting smashed!!!

I'm hoping to get back on them this weekend...


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

,,,,,you a captain down there in LA?


----------

